# X-Ringer indoors



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

SteveID said:


> I've read a lot of threads lately about people having a hard time getting big aluminums to spine properly. Wouldn't an arrow like the X-Ringer 350, which has a diameter slightly over 24/64 make for a good arrow that would spine properly or am I missing something?



I like them and the fly good for me. They now have a X-Killer 27/64 .383 inside diam. but I've not tried them yet.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I shoot XRingerHV 5's when I'm practicing and V1's in competition, for 3D and for 5-Spot. The 350's w/ 29" cut lenght, 100 grains in the nose and VaneTec 1.75" FITA vanes out back tune perfectly for me at 45#@28". But I absolutely cannot use them for 1-Spot, last Thursday night I busted 4 pin-nocks, and Friday I busted 3 more.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Hawkins305 said:


> I like them and the fly good for me. They now have a X-Killer 27/64 .383 inside diam. but I've not tried them yet.


One of the other Victory staff shooters at our shop got some XKillers this year, and they are flying awesome, but he did load them up with almost 200 grains in the nose.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting some HV 350's for 3d and my limited spot shooting. I'll be shooting 31"/60-62#. I did the math, 30" HV 350's with pin nocks, 1.8 inch Vane Tec's and 80 grain points should come in right at 300 grains and should actually spine pretty good with my set up. I don't have OnTarget2 to confirm this since I use a Mac but just going off experience I would think it would be pretty close to perfect.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

It may be because people shooting the 2712 shaft are trying to use 100 grain tips, pull 30 lbs and cut them to their draw length. Personally, I'm not a fan of all-carbon arrows (I had a terrible experiance with the x-ringers) but if you proportion the fatter aluminiums properly, they should tune for you.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

SteveID said:


> I've read a lot of threads lately about people having a hard time getting big aluminums to spine properly. Wouldn't an arrow like the X-Ringer 350, which has a diameter slightly over 24/64 make for a good arrow that would spine properly or am I missing something?


x ringers are not 26/64

they're in between 24 and 25

.380 outside diameter


----------



## bkb1911 (Aug 6, 2008)

*x-ringers*

great shafts i shoot the 350's @ 27" with 160 in the nose. they fly like darts out of my pse vendetta xl @ 65#.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

word


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i had good luck with my x ringer hvs for spot but when i switched to x killers it was a day and night difference between them. The x killers are a awesome arrows and i would use them for spots any day over x ringers. i personally prefer a heavier arrow for spots.


----------

